# Ptarmigan Cred



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Well, that was a butt-kicker of a hunt. Went solo with my dog over Labor Day weekend, covered 36 miles in total, and found ONE stinkin Ptarmigan but heck--checked it off the list. I went in from the south slope because I didn't want to have to go through quarantine/dipping vat after stepping foot in Wyoming :grin:
My ruck was way too heavy and I paid the price, took lots of ibuprofen. Really enjoyed the rain/hail/constant 20 mph winds, and almost getting struck by lightning a few times—pretty much par for the course for the Uintas. We were able to find one Ptarmigan all by itself out eating some willow. I am pretty sure I killed the only one in the basin. Actually the high winds and poor weather I’m sure hampered my dog’s efforts in finding any more—tough scenting conditions. It was cool to see a dog roll out across the tundra. I did the tin foil dinner with the one I killed, added some butter and it tasted like---buttery liver, not too bad, I don’t mind liver. I guess now I get to be in the UWN Ptarmigan club—pretty prestigious from what I hear, am looking forward to the newsletter and banquet. ;-)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job on the WTP. Lots of ground to cover. But worth it. 

BTW - any Ptarmagan cred you gained, is lost with that Giants hat. Sheesh. Some people's kids!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I guess now I get to be in the UWN Ptarmigan club-pretty prestigious from what I hear, am looking forward to the newsletter and banquet. ;-)


There's forms to fill out...review board to present to..its a process. Goob will fill you in on the details when he gets back...

Good job!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Here is a Magnificent pic of Buster Posey for ya GaryFish--best catcher in the majors, you can bask in its Glory!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool and all, but I'm doubting your Butster Poser ever harvested a white tailed ptarmigan.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

gdog said:


> There's forms to fill out...review board to present to..its a process. Goob will fill you in on the details when he gets back...
> 
> Good job!


Yeah I was going to say, does anyone officially get into that club without Goob here? I'm sure he will award you a specific number of cred points once he sees this. haha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> ............................. I went in from the south slope because I didn't want to have to go through quarantine/dipping vat after stepping foot in Wyoming :grin:
> ............................................;-)


Now waitaminute. The part of Wyoming you would go thru to get into the Uintas is mostly made up of Utahns.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Well, that was a butt-kicker of a hunt. Went solo with my dog over Labor Day weekend, covered 36 miles in total, and found ONE stinkin Ptarmigan ........................................................
> 
> My ruck was way too heavy and I paid the price, took lots of ibuprofen. Really enjoyed the rain/hail/constant 20 mph winds, and almost getting struck by lightning a few times.............................................................. ;-)


Way2go!!!

Glad you didn't have to walk too far to get your first ptarmigan and the weather was normal.

May I offer some advice:
Your backpack might be heavy on one side, like the side you store yer shotgun (You did take a shotgun didn't you? I assume you did because you had a dog) So when I was your age I would put a 7-pound rock in my pack on the side opposite my shotgun to balance out the pain, I mean load.

I hope this helps.

ibuprofen?

.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations Airborne. WTP are quite the adventure. It's been 2 years since I took after em. We had a great trip. Still anxiously awaiting a call from the taxidermist saying my bird is done.


----------

